# Underwater lights for bowfishing



## bwarnock

Anyone ever used the Aquastar light for bowfishing ? Looking to setup my boat but dont want to pay for a generator. I have used hydroglow lights for netting shad and they do illuminate the water well.  I agree with the previous thread, bring on the bowfishing forum!


----------



## wack em

Yes, bring own the fourm!

Never heard of anyone using them. Not exactly sure what kind of lights you are talking about. I use 250w high pressure sodium parking lot lights, and a 300 dollar genny from O'Riley auto parts, it is not as quiet as a honda but is very close and it cranks everytime.


----------



## Michael

Most everyone building boats now use sodium lights. Mines in the shop having the deck built now. The lights are next.


----------



## Michael

Hey Blake, you should have gotten that 3500 Champion generator from Tractor supply. It's made by Honda, purrs like a kitten and is only $350


----------



## wack em

Michael said:


> Hey Blake, you should have gotten that 3500 Champion generator from Tractor supply. It's made by Honda, purrs like a kitten and is only $350



I think thats the one that I have. Mine is a 3500 watt, bought it 2 years ago when they were a little cheaper. I would say that they are the best on the market for the money. Heck you can buy three of them for what a honda costs.


----------



## Michael

I just bought 2 of them. Hopefully the 6-400 watt sodium lights I'm getting will draw less than 20 amps and I'll only need 1, but they're so small I'll probably go ahead and use both of them - just hook up each to half the load. That way if I run into generator trouble during a shoot, I'll have the back-up generator already online.


----------



## wack em

Im running 2 400 watt sodiums and three 250 watt sodiums off of mine works great!


----------



## RIVER_CAT

Michael said:


> I just bought 2 of them. Hopefully the 6-400 watt sodium lights I'm getting will draw less than 20 amps and I'll only need 1, but they're so small I'll probably go ahead and use both of them - just hook up each to half the load. That way if I run into generator trouble during a shoot, I'll have the back-up generator already online.



Michael,

The 3000 Honda would pull 6 400s but not 7 on the airboat so i had to make some changes. I changed the corners to 250s and put the 250's on the seats also. 

So 1 genny should work just fine.


----------



## Michael

The reps said I could hook up the 6-400 sodium light's, but I had to use the center plug in which handles 30 amps. I'm still planning to set up half the lights on each generator, but have the pigtail to be able to run both lines from one generator should one go out.


----------



## spider

i have been on it


----------



## GAX

So, Anyone tried the underwater lights yet?


----------



## flafin

If you are looking into underwater lights don't be fooled into thinking the cheap ones will will perform as well as the more expensive ones. They won't. LED's need  an excellent heat sink and constant current protection along with quality LED chips. All of these are expensive to design and build.


----------



## caver101

I know this is an old post, but which Champion generator are you talking about? I see several in the $300 price range on the Tractor supply website.


----------



## thompsonsz71

champion 3500


----------



## caver101

They have two 3500w generators listed. A $299 and $399 model.


----------



## S Adams

caver101 said:


> They have two 3500w generators listed. A $299 and $399 model.



the 299.00 is the one i have!


----------

